

Flowtown (early revenue-generating startup) is looking for Master of the UIverse - rantfoil
http://ethanbloch.com/master-of-the-uiverse

======
sachinag
Mainly because Martell is an investor and it's fun to mess with him a little:

oneforty is also looking for a front-end/UI designer/developer, and we have
fewer hoops than Ethan:
[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/onefortyinc/frontenddesignerde...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/onefortyinc/frontenddesignerdeveloper/duhs0E-Vyr3Qy8eJe4aGWH)

------
lpgeffen
That's some complex filter you got there, Ethan. Hope you catch something
good.

~~~
ebloch
Thanks man! They're out there, just need to find them :-)

~~~
alabut
You just had dinner last night with someone that snapped up two of them :)

Hello from the month-old two-person design department at isocket! I'll try to
help put the word out for you, love what you're building and how you're doing
it.

------
radley
I get the feeling mock-ups are the next step of the interview process...

~~~
ebloch
Christoff? actually it's a full stack prototype on rails...

~~~
radley
I'm actually Christoff's UI guy...

~~~
ebloch
Oh cool, tell him Ethan from Flowtown says hi!

------
fizx
I thought April Fools was yesterday.

~~~
ebloch
We missed the memo :(

